# Anal gland problems



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

We were in our obedience class today doing recall and my silly girl zoomed and did this twist motion to bite at her tail. One of the handlers in the class is a vet and she told me my dog’ anal gland was impacted. Stupid me, I thought dogs with anal gland problems scooted their butts, but she told me only some scoot. Biting the tail was a telltale sign but she’s had dogs brought in acting like they have damaged their spine and of her patients runs a temperature and is very lethargic and as soon as the anal glands are extracted the dogs are fine. My dog had no problem sitting but she said sometimes it hurts to sit so they sit awkwardly or not at all. She kindly even did an external exam to check. I’m so thankful she pointed that out to me, I had no idea. I called my vet and went there directly after class so they could express the glands and show me how. Luckily they were moderately full and still liquid. 

I now realize there’s been several times when she zoomed and bit at her tail, I even asked my vet once to check if her tail was docked properly because my neighbor told me horror stories about dogs with nerves trapped and bones broken in docked tails causing pain and tail biting. Now I know she needs her glands expressed when she does this. 

I thought I’d share this in case anyone else has seen this in their poodle and didn’t know to check the anal glands.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow you were so lucky on that free consult. I thank you for that behavior hint. I wouldn't have thought of that. I am glad that Babykins wasn't badly impacted. I hope she feels just fine now.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She’s fine, however she is not a fan of going to the vet. Lately every time we go she gets something unpleasant done to her. I have to stop in for “nothing “ visits. 

People in the class were shocked and impressed that she quickly examined Babykins, not that what she did was hard, she just felt around the anus, but because she intervened. There are quite a few vets taking classes with their dogs. Others in the class said they never saw another vet be so helpful and hands on with a dog in class. I’m thankful she stepped up.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks, I didn’t know that. 

All my dogs have always scooted to express their glands, although I don’t remember having problems with anal glads. Maybe once or twice.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Anal problems are more common in smaller dogs like tpoos and minipoo as well as overweight dogs from my cursory research. My tpoo only had anal problems when she was elderly and especially when she got pancreatitis. She did the classic scoot. And it can happen at any time.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you so much for this post because Happy has always had problems sitting. It never occurred to me that was the cause! I thought he was just stubborn! He also been having anal gland issues for the past few years. How frequently does he need to go get anal glands expressed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> Thank you so much for this post because Happy has always had problems sitting. It never occurred to me that was the cause! I thought he was just stubborn! He also been having anal gland issues for the past few years. How frequently does he need to go get anal glands expressed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don’t know. I had the vet tech show me and I plan to do it when I see her bite her tail rather than doing it on a schedule. 

Poor Happy, he can’t be too happy with sore bum. As they fill up you can feel them - they feel like a small marble.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for sharing that information. I always assumed they scooted. My old rescue chihuahua had impacted anal glads which was a real problem, vet had to put a cut in to drain them and I had to stick antibiotic into the cut for about 2 weeks. He was prone to this always. The vet suggested I add pumpkin into his diet. It worked. He got a tablespoon 2x a day with his meal.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My dog eats a diet that is high fiber because of her ulcerative colitis so adding more fiber won’t help, thankfully she has only done this a few times, and she must have emptied them herself naturally in the past since I never knew to do anything. Now I know what to look for and what to do to help her.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

snow0160 said:


> Thank you so much for this post because Happy has always had problems sitting. It never occurred to me that was the cause! I thought he was just stubborn! He also been having anal gland issues for the past few years. How frequently does he need to go get anal glands expressed?


Rocky scooted from practically day 1. In my first-dog-ignorance, I never really realized why until unfortunately one day the gland actually abscessed/burst through the skin. He still scoots often-enough, but I watch him more closely now. Another tell-tale sign for him is he will begin to sit leaning to one with his one leg, on the side he isn't leaning toward, kinda flopped/really relaxed straight on the floor. He never does the bite the tail thing. When he starts scooting/sitting crooked more frequently, I get his glands emptied. For the last two years that's been about every 6 mos. If the dog has softer stools the glands won't be expressed naturally, so then you should do it more often. It really depends on the dog. When he was softer stooled, it was about every 3 mos.


----------



## Aberdeen00 (Jan 8, 2018)

For dogs with anal gland issues we recommend once a month expression. Don’t be afraid to ask y’alls vet techs to show you how like Skylar did! It may seem scary at first but it’s not, it’s very easy to maintain and ruptures suck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Galofpink, I’m glad you posted because now I see more signs to look for.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Aberdeen00 said:


> For dogs with anal gland issues we recommend once a month expression. Don’t be afraid to ask y’alls vet techs to show you how like Skylar did! It may seem scary at first but it’s not, it’s very easy to maintain and ruptures suck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i wanted to be certain I knew how to do it, and do it correctly so the best place is to ask my vet tech. This way I can express it as soon as I discover it rather than wait to make an appointment. 
Aberdeen is right, it’s a little off putting but definitely doable. 

I do want to avoid a rupture like Galofpink had.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

If you do the anal glands, while you are bathing your dog, which is very convenient. Make sure you have a bar of Dial soap within reach. Dial will cut the odor on your hands quickly, better than anything else I have tried. Sad to say, I have never been able to predict the direction that the anal glands are going to spray.:disapointed:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Charmed, that’s a good idea if you do it while bathing. 

The vet techs (there were 2 helping me) suggested wearing gloves, I have nitrile gloves at home so I’ll use those. I was told to hold a small wad of paper towels to cover the area so no matter where it squirts, it gets absorbed. Then they recommended several ways to wipe the area clean, one being hydrogen peroxide which is what I have on hand. Then quickly disposex I’ll stick everything in a poop bag and take it to the garage I like being able to have it independent of giving a bath, although I think it’s nicer to follow immediately with a bath.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Skylar said:


> Charmed, that’s a good idea if you do it while bathing.
> 
> The vet techs (there were 2 helping me) suggested wearing gloves, I have nitrile gloves at home so I’ll use those. I was told to hold a small wad of paper towels to cover the area so no matter where it squirts, it gets absorbed. Then they recommended several ways to wipe the area clean, one being hydrogen peroxide which is what I have on hand. Then quickly disposex I’ll stick everything in a poop bag and take it to the garage I like being able to have it independent of giving a bath, although I think it’s nicer to follow immediately with a bath.


This is pretty much the way I used to do my late mini poo Jupiter, and it worked very well. A bit of encouragement in the form of treats on the front end, and a nice swab with a wadge of warm, wet paper towels on the back end, and he didn't mind it too much. You want to do it often enough (here is the gross part) so that it's liquid, not pasty. In other words, if what comes out is thick and goopy or worse, do it more often.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

marialydia said:


> This is pretty much the way I used to do my late mini poo Jupiter, and it worked very well. A bit of encouragement in the form of treats on the front end, and a nice swab with a wadge of warm, wet paper towels on the back end, and he didn't mind it too much. You want to do it often enough (here is the gross part) so that it's liquid, not pasty. In other words, if what comes out is thick and goopy or worse, do it more often.


Thanks, that's good advice.


----------

